# Small Town....



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Those who grew up in small towns will laugh when they read this.
Those who didn't will be in disbelief.

1) You can name everyone you graduated with.

2) You know what 4-H means.

3) You went to parties at a pasture, barn, gravel pit,in the bush, camp sites, or in **the middle
of a dirt road. On Monday you could always tell who was at the
party because of the scratches on their legs from running through
the **woods when the party was busted. (See #6.)

4) You used to "drag" Main.

5) You said the "F" word and your parents knew within the hour.

6) You scheduled parties around the schedules of different police *
*officers, because you knew which ones would bust you and which *
*ones wouldn't.

7) You could never buy cigarettes because all the store clerks
knew how old you were (and if you were old enough, they'd tell your
parents anyhow.)

8) When you did find somebody old enough and brave enough to
buy cigarettes, you still had to go out into the country and drive on
back **roads to smoke them.

9) You knew which section of the ditch you would find the beer **your
buyer dropped off.

10) It was cool to date somebody from the neighboring town.

11) The whole school went to the same party after graduation.

12) You didn't give directions by street names but rather by **references.
Turn by Nelson's house, go 2 blocks to Anderson's, and it's four **houses
left of the track field.

13) The golf course had only 9 holes.

14) You couldn't help but date a friend's **ex-boyfriend/girlfriend.

15) Your car stayed filthy because of the dirt roads, and you **will
never own a dark vehicle for this reason.

16) The town next to you was considered "trashy" or "snooty," **but
was actually just like your town.

17) You referred to anyone with a house newer then 1965 as the **"rich
people".

18) The people in the "big city" dressed funny, and then you **picked up
the trend 2 years later.

19) Anyone you wanted could be found at the local gas station or **the
town bar.

20) You saw at least one friend a week driving a tractor through **town
or one of your friends driving a grain truck to school **occasionally.Or driving a 3 wheeler or 4 wheeler through town. In the winter it was Ski-doos.

21) The gym teacher suggested you haul hay for the summer to **get
stronger.Or haul gravel, chop wood, push a lawn mower around.

22) Directions were given using THE stop light as a reference.

23) When you decided to walk somewhere for exercise, 5 people
would **pull over and ask if you wanted a ride.

24) Your teachers called you by your older siblings' names.

25) Your teachers remembered when they taught your parents.

26) You could charge at any local store or write checks without
any ID.

27) The closest McDonalds was 45 miles away (or more).(or way more)

28) The closest mall was over an hour away.(or way, way,way more.)

29) It was normal to see an old man riding through town on a
riding **lawn mower.Or golf cart.

30) You've pee'd in a cornfield/wheat field.In the bush, on the side of the road, down a dirt road.

31) Most people went by a nickname.

32) You laughed your butt off reading this because you know it **is
true, and you forward it to everyone who may have lived in a small town.*


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 8, 2005)

*32) You laughed your butt off reading this because you know it **is
true, and you forward it to everyone who may have lived in a small town*

*Good one!  Thanks for the chuckle!*


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 8, 2005)

I grew up in a small town...and it's all true!  lol....thanks!


----------

